# Now this is a tool bag!



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I see mostly brick mason's carring that bag, but it sure is a large bag to say the least.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

thtat looks roomy. How much did it cost you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

$52.00 plus shipping and handling. Got it off Amazon. 

Jewel E Supply in Jersey City had it for like $70 two years ago.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> $52.00 plus shipping and handling. Got it off Amazon.
> 
> Jewel E Supply in Jersey City had it for like $70 two years ago.


that sounds like a real good deal.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I could have saved you $51.95.










:jester:


Actually this is what I use when I'm in a place I feel my tools will be OK. The new job I'm going to on Monday will be downtown so I'll be using one of my bags that closes everything in. I'd post a pic of that but I can't find the thing right now :laughing:

Either that or I'll just shove the leather tote in a 23L bucket with a lid, one of those is big enough to hold that pouch, my new tool belt and a hacksaw. Also makes a good seat at lunch time.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't like those large duffel bags, lends to a lot of digging.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Finally, and I've been wanting one of these for awhile now, I got this in the mail yesterday. For years I was using the 16" bag and it worked well but it was always filled to the max. Now, with this bag I can also bring stuff in from the van (like a snake, materials, drop cloth), and carry a 4' ladder without having to make a 2nd trip. Love it!


 
With a bag that big I think you might be planning to stuff Peter D in it.!:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> With a bag that big I think you might be planning to stuff Peter D in it.!:laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Ace Tool online has a lot of Klein's lineup. They currently list that Klein 5102-24 bag for $66.72 + S+H.

Good all-purpose bag. Can a shoulder strap be attached to the bags like this?

Answered my own question. Klein has an attachment kit and shoulder strap for this style bag.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-5102S-Tool-Bag-Shoulder-Strap-Kit-p/kle-5102s.htm


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

what also works for staps for almost any heave bag is golf bag shoulder straps. the are pretty wide and most are padded. hope this helps some of you with heavy ass bags like me.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> Actually this is what I use when I'm in a place I feel my tools will be OK.


What is the Klein tool between the fuse puller and the Greenlee screwdriver?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

beartp515 said:


> what also works for staps for almost any heave bag is golf bag shoulder straps. the are pretty wide and most are padded. hope this helps some of you with heavy ass bags like me.


Any ideas for attachment hardware (like D-rings) for bags or toolboxes that don't have them?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> What is the Klein tool between the fuse puller and the Greenlee screwdriver?


A cable splicer's knife.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I use milk crates to shuttle stuff. they stack nicely.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

When I'm trimming out sometimes i just put the tools I need in a cardboard box and go at it. It's nice cause you can collect your garbage as you go along and hold your tools.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> When I'm trimming out sometimes i just put the tools I need in a cardboard box and go at it. It's nice cause you can collect your garbage as you go along and hold your tools.


That works for me, too.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> A cable splicer's knife.


I keep mine with me at all times. Some guys hate them, I love it.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*what is it used primarily for?*



gilbequick said:


> I keep mine with me at all times. Some guys hate them, I love it.


Do you use it to skin the insulation from conductors, like 1/0 to 500?

I have a Knipex knife that works well for cutting into the jacket of 25pr data cable (but it has a kind of bead at the tip of the curved blade which protects the pairs when cutting longitudinally (along a length of cable).

Actually, I won it in a quiz on this site (AC Tools - site sponsor).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Finally, and I've been wanting one of these for awhile now, I got this in the mail yesterday. For years I was using the 16" bag and it worked well but it was always filled to the max. Now, with this bag I can also bring stuff in from the van (like a snake, materials, drop cloth), and carry a 4' ladder without having to make a 2nd trip. Love it!


I have one like that but I had to demote it to storing my concrete finishing tools.
Things got lost in it and if I remember correctly it was a PITA because it was made to stay closed.
The large one makes a nice overnight bag :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Finally, and I've been wanting one of these for awhile now, I got this in the mail yesterday. For years I was using the 16" bag and it worked well but it was always filled to the max. Now, with this bag I can also bring stuff in from the van (like a snake, materials, drop cloth), and carry a 4' ladder without having to make a 2nd trip. Love it!



Does that 24" bag have pockets inside? I never understood what took Klein so long to put pockets inside their bags. 

I have the 16" myself. 24" would be too big for me. An ideal size would be about 18". I don't think Klein makes those.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Do you use it to skin the insulation from conductors, like 1/0 to 500?
> 
> I have a Knipex knife that works well for cutting into the jacket of 25pr data cable (but it has a kind of bead at the tip of the curved blade which protects the pairs when cutting longitudinally (along a length of cable).
> 
> Actually, I won it in a quiz on this site (AC Tools - site sponsor).


Sometimes, but not so much. I'd love to have one of those Knipex knives like you're talking about. 

To skin larger conductors I use the cable dismatler. I've come to really love this tool and use it all the time. Some of the old school guys don't like change, but most guys I've let use it are really impressed. It leaves a perfect edge on the wire's insulation and does not damage any of the conductors inside. Once you get used to it it's just as fast if not faster than stripping with a knife, but again, does not nick the conductors inside.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Speaking of knives, does anyone carry a pocket knife. If so what kind? Right now Ive been carrying a SOG FLASH II for the past couple of years and I think its an awesome knife. It has half surraded edge and works great for skinning larger wire.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

GEORGE D said:


> Speaking of knives, does anyone carry a pocket knife. If so what kind? Right now Ive been carrying a SOG FLASH II for the past couple of years and I think its an awesome knife. It has half surraded edge and works great for skinning larger wire.


Yes.
Boker or Klein two-blade electrician's pocket knife.
I have considered the serrated portion of the blade on many of my other knives to be wasted blade area. Are you saying that this area of the blade works well for skinning insulation?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Sometimes, but not so much. I'd love to have one of those Knipex knives like you're talking about.
> 
> To skin larger conductors I use the cable dismatler. I've come to really love this tool and use it all the time. Some of the old school guys don't like change, but most guys I've let use it are really impressed. It leaves a perfect edge on the wire's insulation and does not damage any of the conductors inside. Once you get used to it it's just as fast if not faster than stripping with a knife, but again, does not nick the conductors inside.


I've seen that tool, and wondered if it was only good for jacket material like flex cord.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Works great for flexible cords like SO and welding cable as well..


----------

